# Hurricane Earl path on the weather channel



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Now that's one hurricane that I'd like to see blow my way!!! Just look at those eyes of the storm LOL!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

lmao I'm with Christian! Love to see that hurricane


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Lauren, unfortunately the hurricane won't make it up here in IN, so he'll just have to stay at the House of Kangol LOL!!! I'm sure White Pup wouldn't be so sleepy with this type of "hurricane" around!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that's great


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I saw that on your FB too funny!! awww baby Earl is now Hurricane strength!!


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

when "h" rolled around i was hoping for hurricane harry so i could do the same thing!!

no dice


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lololol that's great


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha lovin that pic, those eyes are to die for


----------

